# What AED/Monitor does your service use?



## Chris07 (May 14, 2013)

AEDs seem to be a popular subject in the BLS forum at the moment, so that makes me curious...what kind do you use at your service?

For the medics out there:
What Monitor/Defib do you use (LP15? Zoll E-Series?)

For the BLS providers out there:
What AED do you carry? (Cardiac Science G3? Zoll AED Pro? Full-Auto? Semi-Auto?)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 14, 2013)

Medics carry LP12 currently. Have been talking for the past year about upgrading to the LP15s or the Zoll X-series. 

BLS I'm not sure on the AED they carry. I believe that it is a LP500


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 14, 2013)

Philips MRx, ILS crews carry them at events and use the AED mode or they have a Philips HeartStart AED depending on what's available. BLS special events only take the AEDs.


----------



## shfd739 (May 14, 2013)

ALS and CCT units have LP12s. Some of our newly added units have LP15s. 

BLS crews have LP500s.


----------



## rmabrey (May 14, 2013)

LP 15's


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 14, 2013)

Lp15.


----------



## Anjel (May 14, 2013)

Zoll mRX for the monitors and Phillips heart start AED.

I'm pretty sure it was a package deal. It makes it so the pads are compatible.


----------



## rwik123 (May 14, 2013)

Zoll E-series


----------



## HotelCo (May 14, 2013)

Medics carry Lifepak 12s, and the EMTs carry Lifepak 500s.


----------



## stemi (May 14, 2013)

LP15 for cct and LP500 for emts


----------



## Milla3P (May 14, 2013)

2 15s, 7 12s and to shake things up we got a couple of LP10s


----------



## chaz90 (May 14, 2013)

Milla3P said:


> 2 15s, 7 12s and to shake things up we got a couple of LP10s



LP10s? Shouldn't those be in a museum or something at this point?


----------



## Tigger (May 14, 2013)

Every unit has an LP12 with all the goodies including etCO2. We have a two spare LP11s, those things are gigantic! 

Don't have any AEDs but our co-responding fire departments pretty much exclusively have LP500 AEDs.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (May 15, 2013)

My cheap boss has us using Zoll M-Series that are monitor/defibrillator only.  No 12 lead, no capnography, no NIBP, no SpO2...  We actually have all the hardware, but he won't pay to update the software to make any of it usable...


----------



## EpiEMS (May 15, 2013)

Phillips HeartStart FRx for BLS (and ILS).
LP15s for ALS. BLS and ILS use the LPs for pulse ox, auto-BP, etc.


----------



## fortsmithman (May 15, 2013)

We use the LP12


----------



## Chris07 (May 15, 2013)

Our medics and CCT cars use LP 12's 

BLS units utilize Zoll AED Plus.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 15, 2013)

Exclusively LP15s.


----------



## Flight-LP (May 21, 2013)

FD and Private CCT service - LP-15

Hospital based specialty team - Propak MD / Propak 106.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 21, 2013)

911 service I work casual for uses the Phillips mrx. The clinic and ambulances at my FT gig have lp12s. We will be getting a 15 shortly to trial.

BLS use a wide variety of AEDs.


----------



## Thricenotrice (May 21, 2013)

LP12, without auto bp, without capnography, without pulse oximetry. Ghetto!


----------



## TxParamedic (May 22, 2013)

LP 12's in the process of ordering new LP 15's. I still miss my LP 10! My Cell phone keeps getting smaller and lighter, When is Apple going to make a defib?


----------



## EMT B (May 22, 2013)

we have 5 LP12s (3 are in service and 2 are backup) and a lifepack 15 on our other truck, we have 2 more LP15s on order


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2013)

The LP15 is pretty decent. The only real difference for us was the addition of Rainbow SET and a temp probe. We transitioned to them from the 12s last year and they required no real retraining. We did a couple hours of in service on the differences. Thanks to state grant money, we were able to swap the entire system's monitor inventory at once. (I believe we bought 34 total)


----------



## Trashtruck (May 22, 2013)

LP 15's.

The only thing different from the 12's is we now monitor carboxyhemoglobin.

Oh, and the screen looks cooler.


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 9, 2013)

Lp12


----------



## treckker (Jul 26, 2013)

Zoll......and they are complete crap


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 26, 2013)

LP15s at one service. And M-Series Zolls at the service I haven't picked up a shift at in months. Oh and M-Series at my volly job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wheel (Jul 27, 2013)

LP 12 for outlying stations, Phillips for the SSM units in the city, Phillips AEDs for BLS crews.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 27, 2013)

So... a question for the services with different manufacturers of BLS AEDs and ALS monitors:

Do you carry adapters to attach the BLS pads to the monitor, or go straight to ripping the pads off and replacing? 
Do your services want you to, or do you have the ability to pull data from the AED, and attach to the PCR?


----------



## aberrant (Jul 27, 2013)

We use LP15's as well.


----------



## treckker (Jul 28, 2013)

emt.dan said:


> So... a question for the services with different manufacturers of BLS AEDs and ALS monitors:
> 
> Do you carry adapters to attach the BLS pads to the monitor, or go straight to ripping the pads off and replacing?
> Do your services want you to, or do you have the ability to pull data from the AED, and attach to the PCR?



Some do, some don't if it was a zoll AED it will work on a zoll monitor, phillips on phillips, pyso on pyso, other than that you have to replace the pads per most of the manufacturers. In our area AED's for the fire dept are all from grant money. So there are multiple variants in the county. Our SOG is just to replace them. The last thing on a code I want to do is pittle-fart with adapters when I could have just burned a new set with very little fuss. Now as for a data card only the high end AED's have them. I know all the BLS service in this area do not have the data cards on their AED's. You don't tend to see many AED's kicking around that still have the data cards. The Idea behind the AED is make it idiot proof. The more bells and whistles you put on it the more stuff you have to break/lose. Most AED design is based around KISS


----------



## islandmedic (Jul 28, 2013)

Zoll CCT! Love it!


----------



## esmcdowell (Aug 2, 2013)

Zoll E or M series on EMS units. AED Plus on Fire units.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 4, 2013)

Cardiac Science AED's on all BLS units and Medical Supervisor units. Phillips monitor/defibrillator combination on all ALS units.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 4, 2013)

The fire service I did my internship with, so many years ago, used Zoll 1600's... in both SAED and manual configurations. All the AED's could be switched over to manual mode. The BLS/CCT service I worked for YEARS with used the LP-10, ProPaq Encore, and later used the Zoll M-Series units. At the time I had left there, none of the BLS units were required to have AED units on board, but that requirement was coming down the pike.

One ALS company I worked for used the LP-12 and another used the Zoll M-Series, and yet another used an LP-10 with pacer...

Of all those units I used, I prefer the Zoll M-Series, but I found the LP units relatively easy to adapt to.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 4, 2013)

Fulltime job is an old Zoll that is bare bones - only 3 leads and a pulse ox, along with the regular monitor capabilities.  They keep saying they are going to upgrade to 12-leads, but I've been there almost a year and have yet to see any progress in that direction.

My part time job uses LP15s with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Wes (Aug 5, 2013)

My primary volunteer EMS gig has LP-15s with everything except the carbon monoxide capabilities.  Love being able to send my code summary into the PCR via Bluetooth.

The other volunteer department I'm on the roster at has LP-12s.

As for the Zoll X series, I've used them before.  They seemed to require some tweaking when we first got them at that department.   Other than size, I wasn't that blown away.


----------



## Christopher (Aug 5, 2013)

_Service A (Combined volly/career Fire/EMS):_

Zoll X-Series, previously LP-12's. Countywide Zoll products (was Physio-Control previously)

_Service B (Career third service EMS):_

Philips MRx. Countywide Philips products, except Zoll for IFT and some hospital departments.

_Service C (Volunteer industrial fire brigade w/ EMS):_

Philips MRx, with 29 Philips AED's (26 FRx, 3 FR2+).


----------



## 2tonegator (Aug 30, 2013)

Have LP12 moving to Zolls


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Sep 6, 2013)

One of the companies I work for has LP12 and the other LP 15. The company I did my internship had Zoll M series. I prefer the LP personally.


----------

